# My Huge UnTamed / Rockocco Haul!



## Ms. Z (Aug 21, 2006)

Kidding!

I only purchased one item from the new collection; Truth & Light l/g (and only because it reminds of Poetic License, a pearly version).  

The UnTamed Collection reminded me of last years Naturally Eccentric, and the only items I liked from that one were the Damzel & Poetic License l/g.  I liked the Instinctive l/s, but it reminded me of something I already have, so I passed. The red l/s & l/g from the *Rockocco* collection are beautiful, but not for me.

I did get a few other things

MAC Black gel liner (I didn’t even know that it was available in the e/s pot) *LOVE* 
MAC sharpener 
MAC mascara (they gave me the wrong one, I wanted Mascara X, I have to exchange it) 
Sephora Vintage train case 
Clarins Colourful Horizons Eye Palette *LOVE*


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 21, 2006)

nice haul! love the traincase!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW amazing haul! Truth & Light is the only thing I'm lemming from Untamed!! It looks so pretty! Is it peachy on lips?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhh i love that traincase girl!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_WOW amazing haul! Truth & Light is the only thing I'm lemming from Untamed!! It looks so pretty! Is it peachy on lips?_

 
Yes it's a pale peach w/a light pink sparkle.


----------



## ette (Aug 21, 2006)

Did you see La La Libertine? What's it like? How about the quads? 

Sorry about all the questions, BTW, nice haul!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 21, 2006)

ette said:
			
		

> Did you see La La Libertine? What's it like? How about the quads?
> 
> I can't remember what that l/g looked like, I don't remember seeing a bubble gum pink one, I do remember a very pretty one that reminded me of Damzel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 21, 2006)

great haul. it reminded me of Naturally Eccentric, too


----------



## Diskordia (Aug 21, 2006)

uuhh I just saw the horizon palette today and wasn't sure if I need it, how do you like it?


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diskordia* 
_uuhh I just saw the horizon palette today and wasn't sure if I need it, how do you like it?_

 
I love it (except for the copper color)! This is one palette I definately won't regret buying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wore the pink & Olive this weekend w/Bobbi Brown Bone as a base & Prescriptives Chiffon under my brow,  MAC black creme liner on top lashline, Forever Green eye liner, Blushbaby/Peachiness blush & the Truth & Light l/g.  The green e/l & the blush in this collection are also beautiful, I passed because I promised myself not to buy any more blushes (I might cave for this one) and I have plenty of green liners.


----------



## k_im (Aug 21, 2006)

i remember getting poetic license last year and being really disappointed. i returned it :x that was before i knew that they automatically get destroyed when you bring them back..


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 23, 2006)

Addition to my August haul.  I got a Peachiness Blushbaby Blush Duo back -up; its my favorite MAC blush! 

:cartwheel:​


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice haul! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Cute traincase!


----------

